# Sticking site tape



## chajar53 (Jun 6, 2007)

I print mine onto address labels


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

76Scout-Dad said:


> Hey guys, just wondering....
> 
> How do you all "stick" your printed site tapes onto your sliders? Right now, I just print them on normal printer paper. Then use regular scotch tape and a razor blade to trim around the various obstacles. Is there a better way? Glue? Adhesive backed paper?
> 
> Thanks all!


I usually "laminate" mine with scotch tape and then use another piece if tape to put it on the sight. The "lamination" makes it easier to move and readjust later if I have to.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

I print them then brush them with super glue so they are water proof let that dry, cut them out put rubber cement on the back of then tape them on with packing tape and trim up the excess.

But I always use my printed card to set my sight and reference the taped on scale on the sight also

I go through a 3 point check system to help with the brain fart miss set sight problem.

But thats me


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I print them on plain paper. Put a little bow wax on the front and back of the tape then lay it on the sight. Use scotch tape to cover it and it's good to go.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

chajar53 said:


> I print mine onto address labels


That's what i do too. Once I'm sure the tape is right, I paint it with clear nail polish to weatherproof it. i've gotten away from using tapes though and now just use the scale...


----------



## 76Scout-Dad (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

psargeant said:


> That's what i do too. Once I'm sure the tape is right, I paint it with clear nail polish to weatherproof it. i've gotten away from using tapes though and now just use the scale...



I just sold my Davis sight because I got fed up with all the hassle that goes along with moving these sights between each target. Went back to a Spot Hogg single pin which has the marks and clicks if I so choose to use it that way but the large wheel right on the back and sight tape makes more sense to me. Not to mention how much quicker it is to set up between targets/shots.:smile: Oh and I print my sight tapes on Avery easy peel 1"x4" labels also. #8161 works great.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The program I have almost completed that will be used in conjunction with Archer's Mark will print sight tapes on the 6 up file folder labels. You will have the option to select which of the 6 you wish to print on, thus no wasted labels. I have been using one for over 2.5 months and still holding on fine.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The program I have almost completed that will be used in conjunction with Archer's Mark will print sight tapes on the 6 up file folder labels. You will have the option to select which of the 6 you wish to print on, thus no wasted labels. I have been using one for over 2.5 months and still holding on fine.


Waiting patiently  :darkbeer:


----------



## 76Scout-Dad (Feb 15, 2007)

*neat!*

Lee, let us all know about that program. Thanks!


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

This works good for me: Print them on photo paper and stick them with regular ol' Scotch Tape. The photo paper is sort of waterproof and definitely crisper image wise.

I also use the chart to set my sight and the bar marks to make sure I set the sight to the right place


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I print mine here at work, then use the laminator machine... works great, especially for my cut charts, etc.... never have to worry about it...


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't take credit for this because it's straight out of the OT2 instructions but it works like a charm.

Get a butter knife and put you a piece of double sided tape on it, now stick your sight tape on that, now cover both of those with clear Scotch tape or packing tape. Peel the whole thing off and trim off excess tape and stick it to your sight. Simple and effective.

Be sure to not trim all the way up to the paper on the tape but leave just a smidge of tape all the way around the paper. Then when you stick it on take your finger nail and "seal" the tape around the paper so you get an almost waterproof tape. It'll still bleed if you get it soaked though. I've done the fingernail polish trick before doing the process above and that helps too.


----------



## 76Scout-Dad (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I just print out my tapes on a sheet of label paper and then I spray coat the entire sheet with clear enamel. Then I cut out wht ever I need. If I need another one while at a shoot I can then just clip off what I need and reapply. The clear coat does an amazing job of keeping the water out.


----------

